# NDP MP introduces bill to create "Defence of Canada Medal (1946-1989)"



## The Bread Guy

This (via Hansard), from Carol Hughes (Algoma—Manitoulin—Kapuskasing, NDP), as she introduced Private Member's Bill C-354, _An Act respecting the establishment and award of a Defence of Canada Medal (1946-1989)_ (summary of bill and where it's at in the process):


> Mr. Speaker, I am proud to be able to reintroduce this bill for the establishment and award of a defence of Canada medal for the men and women who served in the defence of Canada during the cold war. This act represents the hard work and vision of one of my constituents, retired Captain Ulrich Krings of Elliot Lake, who presented me with this proposal shortly after I was elected in 2008. Its purpose is to formally honour the people who defended Canada from within Canada for the period from 1946 to 1989. As such, it is intended to be awarded to individuals who served in the regular and reserve forces, police forces, emergency measures organizations, as well as civil organizations, such as St. John Ambulance, all of whom were concerned with the protection of Canada from the threat posed by the countries behind the Iron Curtain. This medal will recognize the support of the men and woman who gave countless hours to Canadians as they trained and prepared in case of an attack on Canadian soil, which fortunately never took place. Their service to our country came at a time when we became aware of how fragile peace can be and how vulnerable we may become to advances in weapons of warfare. This medal would give something back to all those who worked in those years to keep us safe and prepared. I thank my colleague from Thunder Bay—Rainy River (John Rafferty) for his continued support on this bill and for seconding this item for a second time.


*Caveat:  *most Private Member's Bills don't end up making it all the way through the legislative sausage machine to become law unless there's significant government support for the idea.


----------



## OldSolduer

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This (via Hansard), from Carol Hughes (Algoma—Manitoulin—Kapuskasing, NDP), as she introduced Private Member's Bill C-354, _An Act respecting the establishment and award of a Defence of Canada Medal (1946-1989)_ (summary of bill and where it's at in the process):*Caveat:  *most Private Member's Bills don't end up making it all the way through the legislative sausage machine to become law unless there's significant government support for the idea.



Like we need another gong for sitting on our rucksacks.


----------



## Tank Troll

A guy that I know would probably like to get that one also, it would look good with his 125, QSJM, CD with clasp. We were at a mess dinner and he told his wife that yes we looked nice with all our shiny tin hanging off use but that everyone of those represented 6 months away from home. He  that felt he was gone enough with regular exercises, deploying would be just to much time away! He also thought that we should get a medal for every domestic OP we did, then he would have a rack like everyone else.


----------



## medicineman

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> A guy that I know would probably like to get that one also, it would look good with his 125, QSJM, CD with clasp. We were at a mess dinner and he told his wife that yes we looked nice with all our shiny tin hanging off use but that everyone of those represented 6 months away from home. He  that felt he was gone enough with regular exercises, deploying would be just to much time away! He also thought that we should get a medal for every domestic OP we did, then he would have a rack like everyone else.



I hope someone punched him in the throat...gott love folks that can equate a freak summer snowstorm in Wainwright with perpetual gunfights or rocket attacks or tip toeing through minefields.  Dude's either really good at rationalizing things or is totally delusional.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Unreal.

Please take the colossal waste of money this would cost and use it to fix up war memorials across the country..........


----------



## Tank Troll

medicineman said:
			
		

> I hope someone punched him in the throat...gott love folks that can equate a freak summer snowstorm in Wainwright with perpetual gunfights or rocket attacks or tip toeing through minefields.  Dude's either really good at rationalizing things or is totally delusional.



We pretty much just ignored him and bladed him to the RSM everytime a shit job came up. But it was frustrating watching him go on career course while the rest of use were doing deployment training or coming back and finding that he had gone on a career course because every one else was deployed.


----------



## dapaterson

For those wondering "Do I qualify?":



> 4. (1) The Medal may be awarded by the Governor in Council to any Canadian citizen or permanent resident with a minimum cumulative period of three years of service in one or more of the following organizations during the period commencing on June 1, 1946 and ending on November 30, 1989:
> 
> (a) the Canadian Forces and Regular Force, as well as their predecessors: the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN), the Canadian Army (Regular) and the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF);
> 
> (b) the Canadian Forces and Reserve Force, as well as their predecessors: the Royal Canadian Naval Reserve (RCNR), the Canadian Army (Militia), the RCAF Auxiliary and the Canadian Rangers;
> 
> (c) police services that were trained and engaged in national survival and counter-espionage;
> 
> (d) provincial and municipal organizations whose role it was to protect the civilian population or render social and medical aid during a nuclear attack;
> 
> (e) recognized civilian organizations that undertook National Survival Training and stood ready to apply it in case of a national emergency; and
> 
> (f) the Canadian Coast Guard.




Source:  http://www.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Docid=4134825&file=4


----------



## McG

Does anyone have the parody list of "new medals" that started floating around at least a decade ago?  Wasn't the first one on the list a never left Canada medal?
It looks lie someone wants the joke to be real.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Agreed.

I don't understand why " I served, I loved it, I hated it, I got laid, I got paid, I got out" isn't enough?  I'm quite happy with it....................


----------



## The Bread Guy

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For those wondering "Do I qualify?":
> 
> 
> 
> 4. (1) The Medal may be awarded by the Governor in Council to any Canadian citizen or permanent resident with a minimum cumulative period of three years of service in one or more of the following organizations during the period commencing on June 1, 1946 and ending on November 30, 1989:
> 
> (a) the Canadian Forces and Regular Force, as well as their predecessors: the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN), the Canadian Army (Regular) and the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF);
> 
> (b) the Canadian Forces and Reserve Force, as well as their predecessors: the Royal Canadian Naval Reserve (RCNR), the Canadian Army (Militia), the RCAF Auxiliary and the Canadian Rangers;
> 
> (c) police services that were trained and engaged in national survival and counter-espionage;
> 
> (d) provincial and municipal organizations whose role it was to protect the civilian population or render social and medical aid during a nuclear attack;
> 
> (e) recognized civilian organizations that undertook National Survival Training and stood ready to apply it in case of a national emergency; and
> 
> (f) the Canadian Coast Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  http://www.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Docid=4134825&file=4
Click to expand...

Wow, that's pretty..... inclusive.


----------



## dapaterson

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Source:  http://www.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Docid=4134825&file=4
> 
> Wow, that's pretty..... inclusive.



I was in the Boy Scouts in the early 80s - does that count?


----------



## PMedMoe

Meh, I probably won't get it until after I retire.


----------



## The Bread Guy

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I was in the Boy Scouts in the early 80s - does that count?


Did your troop do this?  ;D


> (e) recognized civilian organizations that undertook National Survival Training and stood ready to apply it in case of a national emergency; and


----------



## medicineman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Meh, I probably won't get it until after I retire.



Hey, I joined the Reserves in 1986...woohoo, get to pay more money to extend my rack that only comes out on Remembrance Day now  :.

My Dad still hasn't applied for his SSM from when he was in Germany in the mid 60's...now he can have a 2 fer...

MM


----------



## Journeyman

We'll show those Frontiersmen


----------



## medicineman

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We'll show those Frontiersmen



:rofl:


----------



## XMP

MCG said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the parody list of "new medals" that started floating around at least a decade ago?  Wasn't the first one on the list a never left Canada medal?
> It looks lie someone wants the joke to be real.



Ask and ye shall recieve:


----------



## PMedMoe

XMP said:
			
		

> Ask and ye shall recieve:



Love it.  According to that, I get four more.   ;D


----------



## Danjanou

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We'll show those Frontiersmen



No we won't because according to the criteria they'll get it too. Knowing them they'll also create their own version as well. :

Somehow I just know that this will actually pass and so will that other bit of bling the Governor Generals Volunteer Service Medal, although they wont' come out at the same time.  The reason I know is I just paid to get my medals remounted for Nov 11th and now will have to waste valuable beer money to do it again.  8)


----------



## armyvern

I want a "Issue me a damn chest to pin all this bling on" medal. 

They'll buy a chest for boys, but none for me and that *really* sucks.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

What a waste of an idea.  There's always some sort of threat against Canada, so if this went through you would have people whining that there should be a medal for the period of 2001-present about the extra threat of terrorists since 9/11.  Oh, but then you need to look at 1990-2000 where there was a threat of countries destabilizing due to the Soviet Union collapsing... it goes on and on and on.


----------



## ballz

XMP said:
			
		

> Ask and ye shall recieve:



The funny thing about that chart and it's "Never Left Canada" medal that was clearly meant to be a joke is that it requires 20 years of service where as the MP's suggestion only requires 3 years.

The author of that piece must be banging his head off the wall.

EDIT: to remove the huge image


----------



## Edward Campbell

There's something in the water, right? A medal for showing up? I thought that's why we had the CD. Now I read that some Afghan vets want a big parade of their own.

I have a plan for the medal - in the unlikely event that an opposition private member's bill even wins the lottery* and gets debated and in the even more unlikely event that it passes I will ignore it for the reason Danjanou gave: all this new bling is a plot by the medal mounting business.

I also have a plan for the Afghan victory parade: a battery of horse drawn brass cannon (we've got two years to find the guns, train the horses and riders, etc), a guard of scarlet coated engineers (two years to raise the money for the jackets and busbys), three or four armoured and ten or twelve infantry guards, each with regimental guidons/colours and guards from all the other assorted ash and trash (two years to teach the RCAF how to do drill, too) - all standing and stamping about on Parliament Hill on a hot August day while assorted politicos bask in the reflected glory. I'll get my letter off to the MND tomorrow, he'll love it - he's the biggest publicity hound in Ottawa; he would attend the opening of an envelope if the media was coming.

















... etc, etc, etc

__________
* That's how they decide which private members' bills get to first reading: they draw lots.


Edit: typo


----------



## Danjanou

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> What a waste of an idea.  There's always some sort of threat against Canada, so if this went through you would have people whining that there should be a medal for the period of 2001-present about the extra threat of terrorists since 9/11.  Oh, but then you need to look at 1990-2000 where there was a threat of countries destabilizing due to the Soviet Union collapsing... it goes on and on and on.



That's at least two more medals there plus maybe a couple of bars. My retired medal mounting guy in Scarberia is going to be shopping for a Lexus. 8)


----------



## armyvern

LMAO Edward. Beer's on me next time.  :-*


----------



## Edward Campbell

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LMAO Edward. Beer's on me next time.  :-*




I have printed this out Vern ... I will not forget.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Ah Vern?  "On me" probably means something different to Edward.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Did your troop do this?  ;D



No, but every school and student did :

I'm sure hiding under my wooden desk as it caught fire was the best thought out solution they could come up with at the time :facepalm:


_spelling_


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

recceguy said:
			
		

> wooded


Hot teacher??
[sorry giving this thread the effort it deserves] :-*


----------



## MarkOttawa

> (c) police services that were trained and engaged in national survival and counter-espionage [RCMP Security Service and predecessors--but what about non-police CSIS after 1984?];
> 
> (d) provincial and municipal organizations whose role it was to protect the civilian population or render social and medical aid during a nuclear attack [lord knows how many people];
> 
> (e) recognized civilian organizations that undertook National Survival Training and stood ready to apply it in case of a national emergency [ditto]; and
> 
> (f) the Canadian Coast Guard [not created until 1965, had no Cold War role as such since a civilian service].



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## CountDC

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> (two years to teach the RCAF how to do drill, too)



Sounded good until I reached this part.  No use trying for the impossible, stick to the fly passes.

Personally I take this bill as an insult.  I have my nice CD1 for my years of service and well on my way to changing it to a 2 - I do not need another thank you for coming out medal.  In fact if they want to add a medal how about the "I survived the Decade of Darkness" medal.  Any pay clerks from the period get a special bar with the word CLERK on it for surviving as everyone seemed to blame us for not getting an increase.  Note that it is for survivors only - if you released prior to the end then you do not qualify (can't have all those FRP's looking for another hand out.)   >


----------



## dapaterson

CountDC said:
			
		

> Note that it is for survivors only - if you released prior to the end then you do not qualify (can't have all those FRP's looking for another hand out.)   >



It would be interesting to see how many people took an FRP buy-out, and then took a recruiting incentive to get back in...


----------



## Haggis

dapaterson said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to see how many people took an FRP buy-out, and then took a recruiting incentive to get back in...



Sounds like a fine topic for an ATI request.  >


----------



## medicineman

Wow - looks like I'd get 3 more, some with a couple of extra clasps...

MM


----------



## dapaterson

Haggis said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fine topic for an ATI request.  >



To ATI document the document or information must exist.  The CF is, at times, singularly uncurious about its own behaviour, and ignores oportunities to learn from its actions.


----------



## mariomike

"(d) provincial and municipal organizations whose role it was to protect the civilian population or render social and medical aid during a nuclear attack;"

Sounds like duplication/triplication. The Exemplary Service Medal ESM already "recognize(s) the men and women dedicated to preserving Canada’s public safety through long and outstanding service."
So do the provincial and departmental long-service medals in emergency services.


----------



## Danjanou

So I'm presuming based on the dates that this is the long overdue Cold War Medal and not the GGVSM






If that's the case which spiffy version should we go for?

The National Guard sometimes legal version? 





Or the Eurotrash bling?





I think we should declare victory and go with the flashy version.,




 Any luck we could have it issued in time for the gay pride parade.  Those in the LOF would of course be entitled to all three. 
Besides we could design and issue dour own Jagermeister bar for those of us who really were former Fulda Gap speed bumps.


----------



## aesop081

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> (two years to teach the RCAF how to do drill, too)



I knew there was a reason why i was not on parade today  ;D

That's ok, i got all the recognition i needed. Not only did my $266 in risk allowance make it on my end-month pay, my federal income tax was also adjusted as a result of OP MOBILE.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View

> That's ok, i got all the recognition i needed. Not only did my $266 in risk allowance make it on my end-month pay, my federal income tax was also adjusted as a result of OP MOBILE.



Yes having that extra $1200 on top of our pay before Christmas is indeed a good recognition.   ;D


----------



## PJGary

Australia actually has their version of this medal, except it's for current service as well.
 http://www.defence.gov.au/medals/Content/+047%20ADM%20+%20ANSM/+070%20ADM/

Since I wouldn't qualify for this medal due to the slight problem of not being alive in the 60's and 70's, I'll just petition to get "Saville Farm" and "Vertical Village" added to my unit's battle honors.


----------



## armyvern

PJGary said:
			
		

> Australia actually has their version of this medal, except it's for current service as well.
> http://www.defence.gov.au/medals/Content/+047%20ADM%20+%20ANSM/+070%20ADM/
> 
> Since I wouldn't qualify for this medal due to the slight problem of not being alive in the 60's and 70's, I'll just petition to get "Saville Farm" and "Vertical Village" added to my unit's battle honors.




Arghhhhhhhhhhhh ... we have a thread on the proposed Volunteer Service Medal that turned into a "But Australia does, so we Canadians should have one too thread ..." I think it was 2 or 3 years ago now --- It was locked up right quick.

Thank goodness.


----------



## Journeyman

Actually, it turned into a "military bars I've known and loved" thread.  

I can't believe "The Village of Wainwright" was posted, but not The Park.



...and I want a clasp for the Roz    :nod:



Perhaps you didn't catch the subtle change because you're such a shy wallflower    ;D


----------



## Journeyman

[In a vague attempt to get this_ remotely _ back....in the general grid square of.... the topic....] 

Gee, I hope I get a medal out of this...    ;D


----------



## mad dog 2020

This is one dumb idea, like already mentioned WE have the CD and I know that in Ontario there is a 20 yr exemplary service medal.  
I know the police have a medal.  However the range of entitlement for this medal will dilute the whole concept.
Please, I hope this one does not pass.   
Leave it to the NDP.  
I for one would not wear it.  
IMHO


----------



## mariomike

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> This is one dumb idea, like already mentioned WE have the CD and I know that in Ontario there is a 20 yr exemplary service medal. I know the police have a medal.



The ESMs are federal, and represent various professions:
http://archive.gg.ca/honours/medals/hon04-esm_e.asp


----------



## Pusser

A medal like this would be awarded to just about everybody.  In fact, it might be easier to compile a list of those who don't qualify - it could be shorter. ;D

Medals are for doing something outside the norm.  If everyone is doing what it takes to get a medal and, therefore, gets it, then that activity is normal.  Those who wear the uniform are assumed to fulfill the normal duties of service.  No further recognition is required.


----------



## Jarnhamar

:


----------



## Journeyman

Pusser said:
			
		

> A medal like this would be awarded to just about everybody.  In fact, it might be easier to compile a list of those who don't qualify - it could be shorter. ;D
> 
> Medals are for doing something outside the norm.  If everyone is doing what it takes to get a medal and, therefore, gets it, then that activity is normal.  Those who wear the uniform are assumed to fulfill the normal duties of service.  No further recognition is required.


Oh, you mean like the CD.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> This is one dumb idea, like already mentioned WE have the CD and I know that in Ontario there is a 20 yr exemplary service medal.



Aha,...didn't know this was you.
Actually the "exemplary medal" is a federal award and any time from the military that DIDN'T go towards your CD can go towards this one.
In my case I'm pushing 33 years for my 20 year medal,....I keep forgetting to bring in my retirement scroll and for a long time the Ontario Corrections folks didn't do their paperwork.


----------



## Pusser

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh, you mean like the CD.



Not everyone earns a CD.  I had a very senior sergeant once...


----------



## mariomike

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Actually the "exemplary medal" is a federal award and any time from the military that DIDN'T go towards your CD can go towards this one.



Are you sure of that? 
For example, Police Exemplary Service Medal ( from link above ): 
"However, full-time  exemplary service of former members of the RCMP and Military Police of the Canadian Forces may qualify where that service has not been recognized by award of the RCMP Long Service and Good Conduct Medal or the Canadian Forces Decoration, respectively."

This would seem to exclude time from the military not spent as a full-time member of the Military Police.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Yup,...Corrections is different.


----------



## mariomike

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Yup,...Corrections is different.



I guess it is.

From what we were told, CF time does not apply towards the EMS-ESM:
"Those with at least 10 years of service with emergency medical services may include, in the 20 years of service, service completed in another profession, provided this service has not been recognized by another long service, good conduct or efficiency decoration or medal awarded by the Crown."
We asked Ottawa what they meant by "another profession". They said it had to be one of the professions in the Exemplary Service Medal "family" ( as they called it ).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Here's the links for all.
http://archive.gg.ca/honours/medals/hon04-esm_e.asp


----------



## Pusser

mariomike said:
			
		

> I guess it is.
> 
> From what we were told, CF time does not apply towards the EMS-ESM:
> "Those with at least 10 years of service with emergency medical services may include, in the 20 years of service, service completed in another profession, provided this service has not been recognized by another long service, good conduct or efficiency decoration or medal awarded by the Crown."
> We asked Ottawa what they meant by "another profession". They said it had to be one of the professions in the Exemplary Service Medal "family" ( as they called it ).



Yes, but not *any other* profession.  In the case of former CF members, their CF occupation has to fit within the profession recognized by a particular ESM.  For example, a former CF firefighter can use his/her CF service (as a firefighter) toward the Fire Services ESM, provided his CF service has not been recognized with a CD.  However, a former CF infantryman who becomes a civilian firefighter later cannot use any of his/her CF service toward the Fire Services ESM.


----------



## Good2Golf

I like to think of this proposed medal as the NDP finally coming to its senses and wanting to formally recognize the good job that huge stockpiles of nuclear weapons did to maintain peace throughout the world.  ;D

Regards
G2G


----------



## medicineman

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I like to think of this proposed medal as the NDP finally coming to its senses and wanting to formally recognize the good job that huge stockpiles of nuclear weapons did to maintain peace throughout the world.  ;D
> 
> Regards
> G2G



So all the retired weapons and currently serving ones that were around then are to get the gongs...are there any Honest Johns, Bomarcs, Genies or Falcons around any more?   ;D

MM


----------



## SeaKingTacco

I know where to find a Genie...


----------



## aesop081

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I know where to find a Genie...



A working one ?


----------



## GnyHwy

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Unreal.
> 
> Please take the colossal waste of money this would cost and use it to fix up war memorials across the country..........



I can't even imagine the costs associated with this.  (# of medals) x (cost) + (# of parades) x (cost) + (# of dignitaries to issue) x (salary) + (sticky buns) x (a lot).  

I seriously doubt any realistic cost analysis has been done.  The word colossal is probably pretty accurate though.  I can't even begin to count the number of people that would qualify for this.  -1 for me though, I missed it by a couple years.

With the amount of money coupled with the amount of time to hand these suckers out, perhaps we could spread it out over the next 50 yrs.  We will have to get them to the old fellas first though, as they will not be around to see the last one issued.


----------



## Old Sweat

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> With the amount of money coupled with the amount of time to hand these suckers out, perhaps we could spread it out over the next 50 yrs.  We will have to get them to the old fellas first though, as they will not be around to see the last one issued.



Gee, thanks. I needed that.   :sarcasm:


----------



## GnyHwy

LOL. Sorry, it has been awhile since I've attended a sensitivty seminar.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This (via Hansard), from Carol Hughes (Algoma—Manitoulin—Kapuskasing, NDP), as she introduced Private Member's Bill C-354, _An Act respecting the establishment and award of a Defence of Canada Medal (1946-1989)_ (summary of bill and where it's at in the process):*Caveat:  *most Private Member's Bills don't end up making it all the way through the legislative sausage machine to become law unless there's significant government support for the idea.


On a "glass 1/2 full" note - it is an NDP Bill "in support" of the CF.


----------



## Rifleman62

Even if successful, the huge majority of the RCL will still not have any CF service ribbons.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> I can't even imagine the costs associated with this.  (# of medals) x (cost) + (# of parades) x (cost) + (# of dignitaries to issue) x (salary) + (sticky buns) x (a lot).
> 
> I seriously doubt any realistic cost analysis has been done.  The word colossal is probably pretty accurate though.  I can't even begin to count the number of people that would qualify for this.  -1 for me though, I missed it by a couple years.
> 
> With the amount of money coupled with the amount of time to hand these suckers out, perhaps we could spread it out over the next 50 yrs.  We will have to get them to the old fellas first though, as they will not be around to see the last one issued.



My CD and SSM (NATO) showed up in my mailbox, from Ottawa. The cost was postage :nod:


----------



## mariomike

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> I can't even begin to count the number of people that would qualify for this.



Neither can I. To get an idea, I looked up "Categories qualifying for the Defence Medal 1939 - 1945":
http://www.arrse.co.uk/military-history-militaria/132336-ww2-medals-civilians.html#post3165148


----------



## RangerRay

I wonder when I get one for being in the Militia during the "Decade of Darkness", defending the JR's with militia rounds (BANG!  BANG!)... ;D


----------



## SeaKingTacco

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> A working one ?



There is no sign saying that it doesn't work.  I suppose that there is really only one way to find out... >


----------



## medicineman

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> There is no sign saying that it doesn't work.  I suppose that there is really only one way to find out... >



...and I'm pretty sure nobody will notice a small nuclear detonation in the middle of Saskatchewan :nod:


----------



## Danjanou

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...and I'm pretty sure nobody will notice a small nuclear detonation in the middle of Saskatchewan :nod:



Might even make Debert liveable.  ;D


----------



## medicineman

Pssst - think you meant Dumbdune Dundurn...Debert is in Nova Scotia  .  Mind you if the explosion were big enough...

MM


----------



## Danjanou

oops :-[  Hey basically they're the same places you don't want to be sent to.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...and I'm pretty sure nobody will notice a small nuclear detonation in the middle of Saskatchewan :nod:


*pulls out lawn chair and opens a beer* And I thought Monday's were boring....


----------



## Tank Troll

Danjanou said:
			
		

> oops :-[  Hey basically they're the same places you don't want to be sent to.



Debert has a Tim hortons. Last time Iwas in Dundurn the didn't. I'll take coastal hills with a Tims over flat lands with out any day


----------



## wildman0101

Hi all. Was wondering if anyone heard of this "cold war medal". And if so ,,, where I can apply.
Thank's. Scoty B


----------



## dapaterson

Scotty: If you served in Europe you may be eligible for the Special Service Medal with the NATO bar.

That's the only one I know of that's currently official; I did hear years ago of a group trying to get a Cold War medal created; no idea where that effort stands today.


----------



## wildman0101

D ,,,right ,got that one. Thank's..Cheer's. Scoty B


----------



## fraserdw

There 3 I know of, the US Military Medal issued to US Military Personnel and NATO personnel on exchange to the US Military during the Cold War, not authorized for wear in Canada by Canadian Military personnel in uniform.  The other 2 are issued by private companies in Canada and the UK and not authorized for wear as well.  I still think we should have one but issued by NATO.


----------



## OldSolduer

While we're at it, lets strike a medal for those who had to listen to "when we were in Germany...." stories.....


----------



## fraserdw

Or the Alert crowd bragging about their SSM!  Heck, I did 90 days on Resolute Island on Op Sov Viking 82 and all I got was frostbite!


----------



## mariomike

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Was wondering if anyone heard of this "cold war medal".



A couple of threads related to "Cold War" medals.

"New Governor General Service Medal?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60272.0.html

"Defence of Canada Medal (1946-1989)":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103502.0.html


----------



## wildman0101

Mario ,,,, thank's. Please stay on topic. I have a tank. T/Y.  anzer: Notice Panzer. 
Special order.    :trainwreck: LOL


----------



## chrisf

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Or the Alert crowd bragging about their SSM!  Heck, I did 90 days on Resolute Island on Op Sov Viking 82 and all I got was frostbite!



You have no idea the amount of work a liver has to do to flush out 180 days worth of service at CFS Alert...


----------



## mariomike

Sorry about that, Scoty.


----------



## The Bread Guy

There was a Private Member's Bill introduced late last year for a "Defence of Canada Medal (1946-1989)":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/103502.0.html
According to the latest on this....
http://data.parl.gc.ca/widgets/v1/en/bill/5101358
.... it hasn't made it past first reading.  Then again, unless the government wants it to happen, most such bills have only a slim chance of passing.  So, no such medal yet ....


----------



## brihard

So in that period of time anyone who deployed on a UN mission, anyone who served in Germany for a decent length of time, anyone who did Alert for a decent length of time, and anyone who did any of a number of other operations that don't come under the above got a medal for doing so.

What, precisely, actually remains to be recognized? Shall we create a 'Defense of the Western Way of Life' medal for those who served during Afghanistan but didn't actually go?


----------



## Ciskman

Brihard said:
			
		

> What, precisely, actually remains to be recognized? Shall we create a 'Defense of the Western Way of Life' medal for those who served during Afghanistan but didn't actually go?



I actually saw someone stand up during a Generals visit/brief  in Comox and asked why there was no medal for those back "supporting at home"  :brickwall: I would have loved to seen him bring that up back in Shilo.


----------



## PuckChaser

Could have a "Liberal Defense Cuts Sacrifice Medal" for those who served in the 90s, too.


----------



## The Bread Guy

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Could have a "Liberal Defense Cuts Sacrifice Medal" for those who served in the 90s, too.


Something like this?


----------



## brihard

HAH!


----------



## Journeyman

For whatever it's worth, I don't remotely denigrate those who've served in Alert.  No thanks.


----------



## brihard

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For whatever it's worth, I don't remotely denigrate those who've served in Alert.  No thanks.



Heh. 'Remotely'. I see what you did there.

But seriously- no kidding. Being stuck up there? Not for me, and I respect anyone who slogged that one out.


----------

